# I'm back: Yellow on Aug 14 2011



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Well, I'm back from the Middle East. Nearly killed me not being able to fish for that long. We went out to Yellow on Sunday at sunrise. Fishing was real slow. Didn't land a first fish until around 10 am, but boated 15 from 10 until 2 in the afternoon. Nothing too big, only 3 keepers out of 15. We fished the main river above the 87 bridge, just flipping into current breaks. Water temps were a cool 83 degrees. My buddy did outdo me 8-7, but it was fun just being out there. Gonna try and get a few more trips in before having to go back to work.


----------



## The Pirate Ed (Aug 17, 2009)

Welcome back auguy7777! Nice to see a report from you back on here.


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Welcome back. I may be going to yellow for the first time this weekend.


----------



## FATBOYSLIMM (Mar 19, 2011)

Welcome back!! Nice fish, i can smell fall around the corner.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Welcome back glad you made it back safe, nice catch.


----------

